# WashoeLisa, where are you?



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Have not heard hide nor hair of you lately!







Anyone know what's up?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I have been thinking about her alot...Ok LIsa where are you







Just wanted you to know how much you are missed..


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Where is Washoe Lisa? Should we be concerned?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Naw....Lisa has such a nice family and such a normal life that she often does not come to the communities for periods of time. She and the children and hubby et al are an active family.I will let her know that you all are inquiring after her....







MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Excuse me, what are you implying about me? Oh no!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi GUYS!Sorry I worried you!I was on vacation last week and was so busy before we left that I forgot to mention that I was going to be gone!It was our annual family reunion in Mammoth Lakes, CA that we have done since I was 11 mos. old- so that makes year number 34 this year!







There were 25 of us this year and I got to reconnect with my 19 year old baby cousin for the first time now that he is an adult. It was really wonderful and I love being with my extended family!Now, I am facing a week's worth of laundry (quite a task with 3 kids!), 700 e-mails and life at home in general.Thanks for worrying about me, guys!Lots of love to all,LisaP.S. Have you heard about all the fires along the CA/NV border? We were coming home Saturday during the lightening storm that started most of them and got to see it happen from the beginning! Thank heavens we made it home before they closed the freeway!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Welcome back home Lisa...Hope you had a wonderful time..I was glad to get back home from my vacation. That must be a sign of getting older..The first part of the vacation at my MIL house was wonderful ...You could look out and see the ocean...I learned on this vacation that it is better to go without friends...because the one I took with me did every thing possible to get my angry...but I did good with it and was proud of myself..When we left Myrtle Beach and headed to Atlanta Georgia for a convention that was also to much for me...There was way over 40,000 people there and I couldnt wait until the plane landed to get me back home...







Hopefully next year I can save enough money to go back to my favorite place in the world..Southern France..To me it is so magical there....Glad you are back safely


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Donna,YOur trip sounds wonderful!I really miss the ocean here in landlocked Nevada...Welcome home to you too!!Hugs,Lisa


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I wouldn't have been so worried if it hadn't been for the heart thing you left us with! doh!Sounds like you had a good time on vacation. Hmmm, Mike was right, you are a normal family who do things. Hey, I do things, too! (but am I normal? oh, no - I don't think so!







)Glad to have you back!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I am not normal either







I probably have to accept the fact that isnt in my make-up and may not ever be...You know today since I feel good I feel like I did when I was in high school. and that was such a fun time in my life...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Why do they call them Mammoth Lakes?Are they just really really BIG lakes, like MAMMOTH lakes?ORAre they lakes where they found the rotting carcasses of long dead Wholly Mammoths in the water? So they should be better called Dead Mammoth Lakes.In which case is it safe to open your mouth under the water of the Dead Mammoth Lakes or is it better to swim with mask?And what about the tusks?Would strike me that they could consitute navigational hazards being submerged and all...OR where the Dead Wholly Mammoths found in the hills AROUND the lakes in which case they should have been called Dead Mammoth HILLS Lakes?I stay up nights pondering these things....







Scary eh?MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I can't stop laughling!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I know but I am now realllllly suspicious when she does not answer my questions....maybe the "Mammoth Lake" is a euphamism for something unseemly, and she is afraid we are ON to her. Silence can be very telling!SherlockeNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...AND FURTHER, now that you DO mention it CanALube, she does just disappear quite often without a trace. I think there is a pattern forming here, but I cannot put my finger on it


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

You know, I have heard, whispered in dark corners and hushed whispers that some people, sometimes, disappear without a trace and then suddenly reappear again, hours later, after having unseemly medical procedures done to them. I think we are looking at a family constantly being abducted by aliens who live near Mammoth Lakes. It's the only reasonable explanation.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

ROFLOL!!!Well, I do live in Nevada and close enough to the desert to have alien abductions be a real possibility. Here in the Silver State, anything's possible, eh?As for Mammoth Lakes, Mike, well, the lakes themselves are fairly small. Very tranquil, good fishing (trout), very pretty with lots of pine trees. The area itself was scoured out of the mountain by glaciers, so its a real rugged beauty too. And, Mike, sorry to burst your musings about dead Mammoths and such- but the real reason its called MAMMOTH Lakes is that the area sits on one massive (mammoth), active VOLCANO!! When it blew 100,000 years ago, the lava even made as far as where we live here 130 miles to the north and the ash made it all the way to the Midwest. So not only do we get to fish, we get to pay attention to the volcano alerts. Quite exciting!!







As for my heart, I saw my PCP on Friday and he ordered a stress test to be sure I am OK. Haven't heard from the cardiologist yet.I also had my blood tests from helping that woman in the grocery store and I am CLEAN! YAY!!We've been crazed busy here, so I haven't been on the computer much, but I'll try to get by more often.Hugs to all,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

YO LISA! _______________________________________"...that the area sits on one massive (mammoth), active VOLCANO!!" ________________________________________And next month the family is going camping INSIDE the San Andreas Fault.







New movie "My Year Of Living Dangerously Part II" starring the WL clan.Astounding climax as well.MNoLava


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

*LOL!!!*


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Mike,Actually, I have stood in the San Andreas Fault and touched both sides. Pretty cool!!Hey- I grew up on earthquakes- my biggest was 7.3 and that was quite a shaker. So they aren't all that scary. Its only the "Big One" if it takes you with it! LOLAnd you thought we were a "normal" family! LOL!!!Hugs,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

_________________________________"Actually, I have stood in the San Andreas Fault and touched both sides. Pretty cool!!" _________________________________







and...  _________________________________"I grew up on earthquakes- my biggest was 7.3 and that was quite a shaker. So they aren't all that scary. Its only the "Big One" if it takes you with it! " ________________________________







I have been wondering about this, what makes people "out there" do such things. Having just about come to the conclusion, thinking back to standing in your dad's driveway overlooking that whole area and pondering how it could all just fall into the ocean one day, I simply began to conclude that insanity is a possibility. But then.... ________________________________"And you thought we were a "normal" family! " ________________________________...it came to me. You ARE a "normal family"







The ADDAMS FAMILY!!!![Their house is a museum, when people come to see 'em, they really are a scre-am, ....etc!]







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

ROFLOL





















!!!!!It wasn't scary to stand in the fault line! Really! It was pretty awesome to see how the dirt had moved over the eons. It must be in the blood- my parents are both CA natives too, so they grew up on earthquakes also. And if you HAVE to slip into the ocean, the Pacific is a pretty nice one to be in. LOL







BUT we DON'T have hurricanes or tornados- so don't get all hoity-toity about YOUR natural disasters, OK?







And if I had to pick a favorite, out of the floods, wildfires and earthquakes we get out here, I would pick earthquakes. All that shaking is kind of exciting! LOL





















Lisa Addams


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Had my treadmill test today- on my 35th birthday of all days.The ticker as well as my BP look really good. Have to get the final check off from the cardiologist, but it looks like I'll be around for a while longer, unfortunately or not!Just wanted to let you all know!Hugs,Lisa


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaThat's great...I have to go next tuesday and get a surgeons opinion on taking out that lump in my breast...I was told last week it seems like it has got alittle bigger to him...So I dont know







I knew you would be with us along time.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

(((Donna)))I am so sad to read about your surgery!! Keep us posted, OK? And I'll keep you in my prayers.I got the a-mail from that Mom and I'll get to her in the next day or so.Yeah, I guess I'll be around for awhile longer- like it or not! Hugs,Lisa


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaThe nurse icon fits you perfect...and I love the sayine below about Winnie...


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Thanks, Donna! Actually, I picked the nurse only because she looks the most like me.







I have been a Pooh fan since I was 2 years old. He's always been my favorite!







Love,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DONNA! ________________________________________"I have to go next tuesday and get a surgeons opinion ..." ________________________________________Hey girl you kicked CVS' a--, you kicked IBS' a--, and you kick a-- every day on line!You will kick this right square in the a-- too, I know!Good luck and all of us are thinking of you.MNL


----------

